# UMTS Stick USB Kabel ????



## bigguelk (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallöle Pcghxler habe mal ein Frage und zwar habe ich einen Umts Stick weil Dsl hier nicht verfügbar ist und ich bin soweit auch ganz zufrieden, nun habe ich den Stick aber immer mit einem 1,50m langem USB Kabel vom dachboden aus an einem Fenster befestigt, nun wollte ich meinen recher aber woanders hinstellen und frage mich an diesem Punkt  ob ich ohne Verlustleistung ein 4m Usb-Kabel nehm kann ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2009)

Verlängern kannst du es ohne verlust,aber du mußt beachten das du nicht über 5m (usb-anschluß -> usb-gerät) hinaus kommst da dann die verbindung abreißen kann.Für sowas gibt es dann aktive verlängerungskabel mit einer länge von 5m.


----------



## bigguelk (25. Dezember 2009)

danke dann kann ich ja ohne grössere bedenken umbauen


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2009)

bigguelk schrieb:


> nun habe ich den Stick aber immer mit einem 1,50m langem USB Kabel vom dachboden aus an einem Fenster befestigt


 
 


Wieso hast denn den Stick am Fenster??? 

Ich Surf auch mit Stick. Nur steckt meiner gleich am PC. Musst du mit dem Handy zum Telefonieren auch ans Fenster??

Also bei mir entspricht die Handy Signal Qualität, der des Funk Modems. Gleiches Funknetz.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

Schon mal an ne Außenantenne gedacht? 

reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

Sollte wesentlich effektiver als so ein Stick sein.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Schon mal an ne Außenantenne gedacht?
> 
> reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert
> 
> Sollte wesentlich effektiver als so ein Stick sein.


 
Ne, da taugt das Funk Modem in dem Stick nichts. Ich bin noch nie getrennt worden. Die neuen Stick sind da super. Gleicher Empfang wie Handy auch


----------



## amdintel (2. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Verlängern kannst du es ohne verlust,aber du mußt beachten das du nicht über 5m (usb-anschluß -> usb-gerät) hinaus kommst da dann die verbindung abreißen kann.Für sowas gibt es dann aktive verlängerungskabel mit einer länge von 5m.


das ist falsch ab 5 Meter gibt es erhebliche Verluste und Probleme ,
 es gibt ein spezial USB Kabel das 10 Meter lang ist, da ist ein kleiner Signal Verstärker eingebaut ,
die Daten Rate die damit erreicht  wird ist bis zu DSL 6000 noch ausreichend ( habe ich selber   getestet weil so ein Spezial USB Kabel hier rum liegen habe ), ich betreibe aber mein Stick sei einer weile mit einer Ext. Antenne daher benutzte ich das 10 Meter lange kabel nicht mehr . 
Merke:   jee länger das Kabel desto niedriger  wird die Daten Rate, bei 10 Meter ohne Signal Verstärker wird bei USB 2.0 nur noch eine Daten Rate der dem USB Standard von 1.1 entspricht erreicht u.a kommt es dabei auch auf die Qualität des Kabels selber an  !


----------



## AchtBit (4. Januar 2010)

max. Längen sind von 3 - 5m. Ansonsten treten zu grosse Schwankungen in der Spannungsversorgung auf. 

Was die Signal Qualtität angeht, für low Speed(Mouse, Keyb etz..) Geräte reichen nichtspezifizierte Verlängerungen. Für high Speed(Datenträger, DSL etz...) sollte in jedem Fall ein abgeschirmtes spezifiziertes High Speed Kabel verwendet werden. Völlig egal wie lang die Verlängerung ist, solange die 5 Meter Grenze nicht überschritten wird.

Eine eventuell schlechte Signalqualität, ist hauptsächlich Ursache einer mangelhaften Kabelabschirmung.


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2010)

es gibt ein Spezial 10 Meter USB Kabel mit keinen Signal Verstärker


SKYMASTER: USB[product]=10156&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=278&cHash=df7fadce83

Datenrate Datenübertragungsrate bis 480 MBit
reicht grade noch so


----------



## AchtBit (5. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt ein Spezial 10 Meter USB Kabel mit keinen Signal Verstärker
> 
> 
> SKYMASTER: USB[product]=10156&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=278&cHash=df7fadce83
> ...


 

Das Signal ist das gringste Problem, wenn das Kabel gut abgeschirmt ist.
Die Spannung muss konstant gehalten werden. Je länger das Kabel, desto mehr Stromstärke ist erforderlich um die 5v ohne Schwankungen zu liefern.

Im Endeffekt tust deinem USB Port nix Gutes, wenn der die max. 500 mA durchfeuert. 

Bei mir ists leider iM so. Hab meine Surfstick an eine Low Speed Verlängerung(1,5m) gehängt. Das Miststück verbrät die vollen 500mA. Hoffentlich hält der Port noch bis ich ein neues Kabel hab


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

Nimm doch einfach einen aktiven Hub. Der verstärkt das Signal und stellt eine eigene Stromversorgung zu Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2010)

ich habe oder hatte mein Stick mit diesem 10 Meter Kabel 
betrieben und den vorher und Nachher test gemacht ,DSL Speed gleich keine Problem. 

ab DSL Gesch. von ca. 5000 wird es dann knapp wegen dem langen KAbel, dazu ist der kleine Singnal verstäker etwas zu schwach - das beste ist immer noch ein Stick 
mit Ext. Antenne , oder Ext. mit Richt Wirkung oder Richtantenne .

Strom kann man auch zur Not an einen guten USB HAB betreiben, alls das die Sorge ist ?


----------

